# Standover height on Onix?



## rij73 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi... If anybody has a 51cm Onix, could you measure the standover height for me? Actually, I could use measurements on the 48 or 54 too to at least give me an idea.

Thanks!


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not at home currently, but I have a size 51 Onix TDE. I am 5' 5" with short legs and long torso. The standover clearance for me is fine. I hope that gives you an idea but if not I might be able to find a ruler in my house to measure the bike later.


----------



## rij73 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'm 5'6" with short legs, so sounds like it should be fine! If it's easy for you to measure, that would be great, but the info you've already given helps...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

My 54cm 2006 Onix standover is about 81cm. 80cm at it's lowest near the seat tube and slopes up to 83cm near the headset. Hope that helps


----------



## rij73 (Apr 5, 2007)

MisterMike said:


> My 54cm 2006 Onix standover is about 81cm. 80cm at it's lowest near the seat tube and slopes up to 83cm near the headset. Hope that helps


Ack! I hope the difference between the 54 and 51 is substantial...


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't find a ruler in my place but you of such similar build to me that I would recommend the 51.


----------

